# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  [Help]diệt virut điện thoại!

## Huongbavi

có ai biết cách quét virus điện thoại bằng pc ko ạ?em két nối qua cáp dùng nokia pc suit nhưng ko thấy chỗ nào quét virus cả!:emlaugh:ko muốn tải phần mềm diệt virus vào điện thoại vì mấy cái đấy chạy nặng máy quá!có bác nào biết dùng phần mềm của pc để quét thì chỉ em với ạ.thanks nhiều lắm!

----------


## nanivodoi

quét virus điện thoại cũng giống như bạn scan foler trong máy tính thôi mà .bạn cứ cắm vào rồi scan các thư mục của nó là được .
bạn có thể tải kaspersky cho điện thoại di động .phiên bản cho điện thoại di động không nặng như máy tính đâu mà lo .vì phần mềm cho điện thoại khác với phần mềm cho vi tính .ở máy tính là đuôi .exe còn ở điện thoại là đuôi .sis . six mới được .nên bạn không phải lo lắng .

----------


## bigrat96

cái kav mobi mình tải rùi nhưng chạy nặng máy lắm.mà hình như cũng ko dc hiệu quả lắm.còn scan bằng máy tính có thấy đâu?[/img]

----------


## songdai90

mình cài kav mobile mà thấy đâu nó nặng gì đâu. nó wét cũng đc. nhưng có 1 điều hạn chế là khi mở firewall lên là nó chặn hết k cho vô mạng đc. bạn k cần phải cài pc suite đâu. bạn cắm cáp vô là có thể diệt đc rồi

----------


## yentatoo

bạn dùng thử netqin antivirus (dùng cho điện thoại) xem sao.mình thấy quét cũng khá hiệu quả,chạy nhẹ hơn kav phiên bản mobile

----------


## Lucian

bạn format lại máy xem dùng phím * +phím 3 + phím gọi + nút nguồn. ấn 4 phím cùng một lúc chờ cho đến khi hiện chữ fomating. cần phải tháo thẻ nhớ ra nhé,khi fomat lai thì máy bạn trở về nguyên thủy.(dữ liệu trong máy xẽ mất hết và phải cài đặt lại đấy)

----------

